# αεροδιάδρομος



## Zazula (May 12, 2008)

Η λέξη "αεροδιάδρομος" συχνά κακοπαθαίνει και χρησιμοποιείται λανθασμένα. Αιτία της σύγχυσης είναι ότι πολλοί ομιλητές αγνοούν ή ξεχνούν ότι ο αεροδιάδρομος βρίσκεται αυστηρά στον αέρα και όχι στο έδαφος. Για την ακρίβεια, "αεροδιάδρομος" είναι ένας οριοθετημένος διάδρομος στην ατμόσφαιρα (μ' άλλα λόγια πρόκειται για ένα νοητό κατασκεύασμα), μέσα στον οποίο η πτήση αεροσκαφών είναι απόλυτα ελεγχόμενη. Το αγγλικό αντίστοιχο της λέξης _αεροδιάδρομος_ είναι _air corridor_ (από εδώ προέκυψε το μεταφραστικό δάνειο που μας έδωσε τον αεροδιάδρομο), καθώς επίσης και _air lane, airway, skyway_.

Πολλοί όμως (πάντως όχι οι γνώστες του χώρου της αεροπλοΐας), πάνω στην προσπάθειά τους να δηλώσουν το διάδρομο (αποπροσγείωσης) που έχουν τα αεροδρόμια, χρησιμοποιούν λανθασμένα το "αεροδιάδρομος" για να τον περιγράψουν.

Κατ' αρχάς, ένα αεροδρόμιο έχει τουλάχιστον ένα διάδρομο αποπροσγειώσεων (αγγλ. _runway_) και από κανέναν έως μερικούς τροχοδρόμους (αγγλ. _taxiway_). Όταν είμαστε σε ένα αεροδρόμιο, συνήθως μιλάμε για διάδρομο (σκέτο) και τροχόδρομο, χωρίς να νιώθουμε την ανάγκη να προσθέσουμε το "προσγείωσης" στο διάδρομο. Εάν πρέπει να περιγράψουμε τον διάδρομο με μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια, μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για το "διάδρομο του αεροδρομίου", το "διάδρομο αποπροσγειώσεων" ή το "διάδρομο 17/35" (αν γνωρίζουμε τα ακριβή του στοιχεία).

Εκείνο που με κατέπληξε είναι το ότι το ΛΣΓ (η 1η έκδοση του ΛΝΕΓ, την οποία διαθέτω, καθώς και όλα τ' άλλα μου λεξικά δεν το διαπράττουν το ολίσθημα) πρόσθεσε στο λήμμα _αεροδιάδρομος_ και το ακόλουθο: "(καταχρ.) ο διάδρομος προσγειώσεως και απογειώσεως αεροπλάνων σε αεροδρόμιο". Θα μπορούσε το ΛΣΓ κάλλιστα να προσθέσει άλλη μία επισήμανση με ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! στις τόσες που διαθέτει, ώστε να μην επεκταθεί η λανθασμένη χρήση της λέξης, όχι να σπεύσει να την υιοθετήσει.


----------



## Alexandra (May 12, 2008)

Πολύ σωστά αυτά που λες, Ζαζ, και συμφωνώ σε όλα. Πολλές φορές στον υπότιτλο η πιο βολική λέξη θα ήταν "αεροδιάδρομος", αλλά φυσικά δεν τη χρησιμοποιώ, γιατί ξέρω ότι είναι λάθος.
Δώσε μου, σε παρακαλώ, τη γνώμη σου για την απόδοση του όρου airstrip τώρα.


----------



## Zazula (May 12, 2008)

Χε χε, τα μεγάλα πνεύματα συναντώνται...:) Έγραψα το παρόν νήμα μόνο και μόνο για να είναι πληρέστερο το σχόλιο που ετοίμαζα εδώ - και το οποίο περιέχει ήδη την απάντηση στην ερώτησή σου.


----------



## agezerlis (May 13, 2008)

Επιτέλους έχω κάτι να γράψω κι εγώ!

Δεν θα συμφωνήσω με την απόδοση του "airstrip" ως "μικρό αεροδρόμιο". Όπως λέει το αγαπημένο μου Merriam-Webster:

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/airstrip

airstrip: a runway without normal air base or airport facilities 

Επομένως, "airstrip" δεν είναι ένα μικρό αεροδρόμιο που έχει μόνο έναν διάδρομο προσγείωσης, αλλά μονάχα ένας "διάδρομος προσγείωσης" (όπως για παράδειγμα κάποιες εθνικές οδοί στις ΗΠΑ που είναι κατασκευασμένες με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν ως διάδρομοι προσγείωσης αν υπάρξει ανάγκη). 

Η ερμηνεία που δίνεται στο λήμμα "landing strip" αποτελεί, νομίζω, επαρκές επιχείρημα για του λόγου (μου) το αληθές:

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/landing%20strip

landing strip: airstrip

Δυστυχώς το πρώτο σχόλιό μου είναι κριτικό. Θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι πιο θετικός την επόμενη φορά!


----------



## Zazula (May 13, 2008)

Κανένα πρόβλημα, agezerlis (καλωσήρθες) - ευκαιρία να ανοίξει μια γόνιμη συζήτηση.

Κατ' αρχάς είναι ευκαιρία να επισημάνουμε άλλον έναν λεπτό διαχωρισμό που διαφεύγει από τον πολύ κόσμο. Στο χώρο της αεροπλοΐας (καθώς επίσης και σε κείμενα όπου απαιτείται ορολογική ακρίβεια, όπως νόμοι και συμβάσεις), το "αεροδρόμιο" και ο "αερολιμένας" δεν είναι συνώνυμα.

"Αεροδρόμιο" είναι κάθε χώρος ο οποίος έχει διαμορφωθεί κατάλληλα ώστε να επιτρέπει την απογείωση και προσγείωση αεροπλάνων. Επομένως, ένας πρόχειρος χωμάτινος διάδρομος είναι αεροδρόμιο, καθόσον αεροπλάνα μπορούν να αποπροσγειώνονται εκεί. Αντιστοιχεί στα αγγλικά _landing field, flying field, airfield, aerodrome_. Όπως φαίνεται και από τα αγγλικά αντίστοιχα, το στοιχείο που πρωτίστως χαρακτηρίζει το αεροδρόμιο είναι η δυνατότητα αποπροσγειώσεων αεροπλάνων εκεί, και μόνον αυτό.

"Αερολιμένας" είναι το αεροδρόμιο που συν τοις άλλοις διαθέτει και εγκαταστάσεις για τη συντήρηση και φύλαξη των αεροπλάνων. Πρόκειται σαφώς για ένα μεγάλο αεροδρόμιο, με μόνιμες υποδομές. Αντιστοιχεί στο αγγλικό _airport_. Το βασικό χαρακτηριστικό του αερολιμένα είναι η ύπαρξη εγκαταστάσεων.

Η λέξη _aerodrome_ που μας έδωσε το "αεροδρόμιο" έχει περιπέσει πλέον σήμερα σε αχρηστία (Oxford English Reference Dictionary, 2nd ed, 1996). Στην αγγλική χρησιμοποιούνται πια σχεδόν αποκλειστικά οι όροι _airfield_ και _airport_ για το αεροδρόμιο και τον αερολιμένα αντίστοιχα. Στην ελληνική, όμως, το αεροδρόμιο κατισχύει σε χρήση (κυρίως στον προφορικό λόγο), χρησιμοποιούμενο καταχρηστικά για να δηλώσει _και_ τον αερολιμένα.

Κοιτάζοντας λοιπόν τώρα, μετά τις επεξηγήσεις που προηγήθηκαν, τον ορισμό που παραθέτετε ("a runway without normal air base or airport facilities"), προκύπτει ότι όντως το "airstrip" είναι ένα μικρό αεροδρόμιο (έχει ένα διάδρομο και δεν έχει μόνιμες εγκαταστάσεις).

Συνήγοροι της παραπάνω απόδοσης είναι και οι ακόλουθες πηγές για το "airstrip":
RHWUD - 1. *a small landing field having only one runway* || 2. a temporary or auxiliary aircraft runway
Magenta - *αεροδρόμιο μικρό*

Είναι, βέβαια, όντως αλήθεια ότι δευτερευόντως το "airstrip" δύναται επίσης να δηλώνει τον "πρόχειρο διάδρομο" ή το "βοηθητικό διάδρομο" (το δεύτερο νοείται, φυσικά, μόνο σε συνδυασμό με κάποιο κύριο αεροδρόμιο). Ωστόσο, και ειδικότερα για τη συγκεκριμένη ταινία όπου φαίνεται καθαρά ότι ο εν λόγω διάδρομος είναι μόνιμος (ούτε καν χωμάτινος), και έχουμε και τον περιορισμένο χώρο λόγω υποτίτλων, φρονώ ότι η απόδοση "μικρό αεροδρόμιο" για το airstrip είναι (αυτολεξεί όπως είπα) "μια χαρά".

ΥΓ Το Collins En/Gr είναι εντελώς λάθος, καθώς δίνει airstrip = *αεροδιάδρομος.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 13, 2008)

Ανάλογη σύγχυση προκαλεί η λέξη "πυροσωλήνας". (Σχετικό νήμα στο άλλο φόρουμ).


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 13, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Στην ελληνική, όμως, το αεροδρόμιο κατισχύει σε χρήση (κυρίως στον προφορικό λόγο), χρησιμοποιούμενο καταχρηστικά για να δηλώσει _και_ τον αερολιμένα.



'Αρα σε απλά ελληνικά τα ούφο προσγειώνονται και απογειώνονται στον αερολιμένα. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 1, 2008)

Από την Πανδώρα του Βήματος:


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2008)

Από τη FreeSunday της 21/09/2008, όπου επαναλαμβάνεται η λανθασμένη χρήση του _αεροδιαδρόμου_:





ΥΓ Να επισημάνω ότι και η Β' Έκδοση του ΛΝΕΓ (2006) διατηρεί μόνο την ορθή σημασία της λέξης *αεροδιάδρομος*: ο αυστηρά καθορισμένος από διατάξεις και κανονισμούς εναέριος διάδρομος, μέσα στα όρια του οποίου εξασφαλίζονται οι προϋποθέσεις ασφαλούς πτήσεως ενός αεροσκάφους _ο ~ του F.I.R. Αθηνών_ (Βέβαια, το παράδειγμα που δίνει το ΛΝΕΓ είναι άστοχο, καθώς το F.I.R. Αθηνών δεν έχει μόνον _έναν_ αεροδιάδρομο.)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2008)

Παλιό αλλά καλό («ντανταϊστικό», που θα 'λεγε κι ο stathis): Ξεκόλλησε ο αεροδιάδρομος και τρύπησε αεροπλάνο.  Αερολογίες...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 21, 2009)

Στο χθεσινό επεισόδιο του Fringe (στο Star) ως «αεροδιάδρομος» αποδόθηκε, λάθος φυσικά, και το _field_ (ενν. _airfield_, βλ. ποστ #5).


----------



## jfc (Nov 15, 2009)

Σύμφωνα πάντως με το Π.Δ. 158/2002, το "airstrip" ερμηνεύεται ως: πεδίο προσγείωσης (βλ. αρθρο 2, ορισμοί)


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2009)

Καλώς ήλθατε, jfc.

Πολύ χρήσιμο. Να ρίχνουμε καμιά ματιά και στους νόμους και τα διατάγματα αν και δεν δημιουργούν πάντα _γλωσσικό_ προηγούμενο.

Σύμφωνα και με το Π.Δ. 19/2009 για αεροδρόμια και ελικοδρόμια:

1. Αεροδρόμιο: καθορισμένη περιοχή επί του εδάφους ή του ύδατος, στην οποία περιλαμβάνονται κτίρια, εγκαταστάσεις και εξοπλισμός, προορισμένη να χρησιμοποιείται εν όλω ή εν μέρει για την άφιξη, αναχώρηση και επίγεια κίνηση των αεροσκαφών.
2. Αερομεταφορέας: επιχείρηση αεροπορικών μεταφορών με έγκυρη άδεια εκμετάλλευσης.
3. Αεροπορική Αρχή: Υπηρεσία Πολιτικής Αεροπορίας.
4. Αεροπορική εργασία: η λειτουργία ελικοπτέρου κατά την οποία το ελικόπτερο χρησιμοποιείται για εξειδικευμένες υπηρεσίες όπως γεωργία, κατασκευές, φωτογράφηση, χαρτογράφηση, παρατήρηση και περιπολία, έρευνα και διάσωση, εναέρια διαφήμιση.
5. Επιχείρηση αεροπορικών εργασιών: επιχείρηση η οποία πραγματοποιεί αεροπορικές εργασίες.
6. Γενική αεροπορία: Κάθε λειτουργία ελικοπτέρου, συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των εκπαιδευτικών πτήσεων, πλην των πτήσεων δημοσίων αερομεταφορών και των πτήσεων αεροπορικών εργασιών.
7. Ελικοδρόμιο: αεροδρόμιο επί του εδάφους σε σταθερή, υπερυψωμένη ή μη κατασκευή προορισμένη να χρησιμοποιείται εν όλω ή εν μέρει για την άφιξη, αναχώρηση και επίγεια κίνηση ελικοπτέρων.
8. Υπερυψωμένο ελικοδρόμιο: ελικοδρόμιο επί κατασκευής, του οποίου το δάπεδο προσγείωσης, εν όλω ή εν μέρει, είναι σε ύψος πέραν των τριών (3) μέτρων από τον περιβάλλοντα εδαφικό χώρο.
9. *Πεδίο προσγείωσης ελικοπτέρων*: περιοχή προσγείωσης και απογείωσης ελικοπτέρων, που χρησιμοποιείται προσωρινά ή εκτάκτως για την εξυπηρέτηση μη τακτικών πτήσεων.
10. Πτήση δημοσίων αερομεταφορών: η αεροπορική μεταφορά επιβατών, ταχυδρομείου ή/και φορτίου, όπως αναφέρεται στην άδεια εκμετάλλευσης, έναντι αμοιβής ή/και μίσθωσης.
11. Φορέας διαχείρισης: νομικό ή φυσικό πρόσωπο, υπεύθυνο για τη διοίκηση, διαχείριση, λειτουργία και τυχόν εκμετάλλευση των υποδομών και υπηρεσιών ελικοδρομίου και για το συντονισμό των τυχόν δραστηριοποιούμενων επιχειρήσεων εντός των ορίων του ελικοδρομίου, στο οποίο χορηγείται η άδεια ίδρυσης και λειτουργίας ελικοδρομίου. 
[…]
15. *Πεδίο Προσγείωσης* νοείται κάθε χώρος ειδικά διαρρυθμισμένος για την προσγείωση, απογείωση και τους ελιγμούς αεροσκαφών.​

Οπότε *helipad* = πεδίο προσγείωσης ελικοπτέρων;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ας πάρουμε το τσορτσιλικό *We shall fight on the beaches* (μετάφραση από εδώ):
> 
> «θα πολεμήσουμε στις παραλίες, θα πολεμήσουμε στους διαδρόμους προσγείωσης (sic), θα πολεμήσουμε στα χωράφια και στους δρόμους, θα πολεμήσουμε στους λόφους»





Αν σου πω τώρα ότι εγώ σκάλωσα στους «διαδρόμους προσγείωσης», θα με καταλάβεις, ε; Ε; :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 31, 2013)

Μα τι σχολαστικοί γίνεστε! Διάδρομοι προσγείωσης πλοίων εννοούνται, φυσικά!


----------



## Earion (Mar 31, 2013)

Στα πεδία προσγείωσης

Το προσθέτω γιατί πολλοί μπορεί να μην πιάσουν το πείραγμα


----------



## bernardina (Mar 31, 2013)

Earion said:


> Στα πεδία προσγείωσης
> Το προσθέτω γιατί πολλοί μπορεί να μην πιάσουν το πείραγμα



Κάτι τέτοιο, δηλαδή. ;)


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2013)

Earion said:


> Στα πεδία προσγείωσης
> 
> Το προσθέτω γιατί πολλοί μπορεί να μην πιάσουν το πείραγμα


Και στα πεδία / σημεία απόβασης, υποθέτω. Αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς τα λένε και περιμένω τους έμπειρους στην ορολογία του πολέμου να εκφραστούν.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 31, 2013)

nickel said:


> Και στα πεδία / σημεία απόβασης, υποθέτω. Αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς τα λένε και περιμένω τους έμπειρους στην ορολογία του πολέμου να εκφραστούν.



Γιατί κι εμένα μού ήρθε στο μυαλό πρώτα η Νορμανδία; Και σε δεύτερο, για να μην πω τρίτο, χρόνο, τα πεδία προσγείωσης;:huh:


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2013)

Επειδή πιθανότατα δεν ασχολείσαι με το πεδίο (no pun intended).


----------



## Earion (Mar 31, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Κάτι τέτοιο δηλαδή;



Όχι Μπερναρντίνα, εννοεί κάτι σαν αυτό:






Ο μεγάλος φόβος εκείνων των ημερών, ο άγνωστος παράγοντας για τους Εγγλέζους, ήταν τα αερομεταφερόμενα στρατεύματα, οι Γερμανοί αλεξιπτωτιστές, που είχαν κάνει εντυπωσιακά την εμφάνισή τους στη Μάχη της Γαλλίας. Ο τρόμος διαδιδόταν παντού και πολλαπλασιαζόταν από εικοτολογίες και διαδόσεις: οι χωρικοί «έβλεπαν» Γερμανούς αλεξιπτωτιστές παντού, να προσγειώνονται σε όλα τα χωράφια, από το Ντόβερ μέχρι τη Σκωτία. Αυτό ήθελε να χτυπήσει ο Τσώρτσιλ. (Εκ των υστέρων εμείς σήμερα γνωρίζουμε ότι δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση ούτε από μακριά να γίνει μαζική αεροαπόβαση, μια και οι Γερμανοί δεν είχαν επαρκείς αριθμούς. Είδες όμως τι σπουδαίο πράμα είναι ο ψυχολογικός πόλεμος;)

By 10th May 1940 when the battle of France had started, Britain became braced for invasion from across the English channel. Preparations had begun for the eroneous concern of German paratroopers being dropped before the event of a full scale invasion, with irregular disparate groups of men forming into spontaneous disorganised gangs. Hysteria whipped up by the media did not quell the nonsense that fifth columnists were also operating, waiting to guide in an imminent airbourne assault.

Από εδώ.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 31, 2013)

Ok. Now I get the picture. Thanks, y'all. ;)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2013)

Earion, η πρώτη πάντως φάση της επίθεσης —ειδικά σε μια χώρα με τόσο εκτεταμένη και διασπαρμένη αεροδρομιακή υποδομή και με τόσο μεγάλο αεροπορικό στόλο, όπως ήταν η Αγγλία— είναι πάντα η εξουδετέρωση των υποδομών αποπροσγείωσης και εξυπηρέτησης των αεροσκαφών. Δεν μπορείς να στείλεις αερομεταφερόμενα στρατεύματα όσο ο άλλος μπορεί να αντιδράσει απογειώνοντας αεροσκάφη και ρίχνοντας τα δικά σου (και με τους αλεξιπτωτιστές μαζί).


----------



## Earion (Mar 31, 2013)

Εννοείται, Ζάζουλα. Δεν έχω πρόχειρα διαβάσματα, αλλά από μνήμης έχω την εικόνα ότι ποτέ οι Γερμανοί δεν έκαναν στα σοβαρά σχέδια για αεραπόβαση στη Βρετανία. Για ψυχολογικό πόλεμο μίλησα. Αυτό που μελέτησαν σοβαρά ήταν η απόβαση από τη θάλασσα, αλλά και γι' αυτή τέθηκε ως απαράβατη προϋπόθεση η εξουδετέρωση της βρετανικής αεροπορικής ισχύος, ή τουλάχιστον η απόκτηση αεροπορικής υπεροχής από μεριάς των Γερμανών (και στα δύο απέτυχαν). Αυτό ήταν με μία πρόταση η Μάχη της Αγγλίας. Γερμανική ήττα, με αποτέλεσμα την ανάσχεση της γερμανικής ορμής και αποτελμάτωση. Καθοριστικό σημείο του πολέμου. (Ένα από τα ...). Ή, για να ξαναγυρίσουμε εκεί απ' όπου ξεκινήσαμε, με τα αθάνατα ρητά του Τσώρτσιλ,

δεν ήταν η αρχή του τέλους, αλλά τουλάχιστον ήταν το τέλος της αρχής.​


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2013)

Earion said:


> [...] Είδες όμως τι σπουδαίο πράμα είναι ο ψυχολογικός πόλεμος;
> [...]



Homunculus: Ah! C'est vraiment efficace! 

Magnumopus: 































Πηγή 

We shall taunt on the ramparts, we shall taunt on the landing grounds, we shall taunt in the fields and in the streets, we shall tart in the hills, alone; we shall never surrender. Now, go away or I shall taunt you a second time. :twit:


----------



## Earion (Mar 31, 2013)

Δαεμάνε, τα λόγια είναι φτωχά, γι' αυτό ας εκφραστώ με εικόνες


----------

